# Suggest a dog friendly van



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Buster and I are seeking a van where he can share the delights of travel but where to put him at night?
At home he happily goes into his cage and usually require waking in mornings, think he`s a teenage Kevin.. so my thoughts would be a van with a Garage with access to van, so need something that either has an access trap or one that could be modified easily.. ie no pipe runs etc in bulkhead.
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## marke (Oct 17, 2007)

A dog is a nightmare, whatever the van :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Havent a garage in my motorhome but he likes to lie on the bed  
or under the table. Use to take cage when i first had the dog, to put in while we were out for an hour. But soon learnt that all he does is sleep when were out


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

We have three Airedale Terriers in our 17' van  :lol: 

Two sleep over the cab and one on the floor. Works for us.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a through garage and have fitted internal wire doors at both sides to let the air circulate. 

His bed is on the hab door side so we can sit out with him, very useful on aires where space between vans is tight- he is a big dog

Excellent place to dry him off after swimming or walks in the rain.

He doesn't spend the night in there, he's in the van with us. Also stays in the main van when we go out and leave him.

Aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Think it was an Adria we saw at the NEC that had a two tier dog kennel with personal windows in the rear side locker.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi Graham

I have a Kontiki with a rear garage - there is a trap door from the van to the rear locker, and plenty of room in the locker for a dog basket etc. The rear locker also has lights, blown air and a power point.

My dogs, sadly no longer with me, always slept on the bed, and so in this van it meant lifting a five stone Weimaraner up and down as required!

I would hazard a guess that most vans with a rear locker will have a trapdoor and in the event that they do not, I would think a decent carpenter would be able to make one.

Failing the garage idea, a van with a rear L shape lounge is good too.

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Under the temptingly sumptuous rear bed is a large garage that will offer you all the storage you need on a long tour, whether it be as a scooter garage, a dog kennel, a wheel chair store, or even as a wine cellar, this space is bound to suit your needs.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Adria-Sport-572-SL-NEW-2011-/250793281641


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Manchester Council seem to favour the Berlingo.
A neighbours dog escaped last week and when he went round the corner to retrieve it, the dog was already being locked in the back. 2 minutes of freedom cost him £50.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are intending to have a slide window fitted on his side ,saw one once on a van,

So far haven't had time or luck to source the window

Will also allow our grandson to sleep in the garage--with or without the dog :lol: :lol: :lol:

When we took him to france it was the only time our dog got on a bed

How he slept with 6 1/2 stone of dog on him is beyond me :lol:
Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I would also research a van with a wood or lino floor.

Ray.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ours sleeps at the front between the seats. The ladder for the overcab provides a natural barrier to the hab area. And of course a dog at the front is a good guardian if you stay in out of the way areas.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Techno100, Id like the wine cellar :lol: :lol:

Now back to motor homing dogs

Aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They can double up :roll: Just don't leave the dog a cork screw :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Our Spotty Botty is part of the family, in fact she doesn't realise she is a dog so sits and sleeps where ever she wants... Within reason :roll: ..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

on the theme of floors
we fully fit our vans with barrier matting in two pieces, the sort they use in banks etc
Waterproof rubber back, several colours, taken out at end of long trips and pressure hoses like new
This van brown to go with creme beige theme
Not only good for dogs :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

That's the spirit Ray. Lovely looking dog.

Russell


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We have two dogs. The big one (labradoodle) sleeps in the front between the seats and the small one (miniature poodle) sleeps under the table. That's when we're touring. We got a piece of white plastic covered strong mesh from B&Q that sits behind the seats and when we're cooking we put them both in the front and use the mesh to keep them there. On site we have a pop up dome tent which is outside in summer or inside our Khyam Screendome in winter. They grumble at being turfed out at night but actually sleep better and longer out there.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a Benimar Aereo 6000 with a fixed bed on the offside.
Under the bed is a large storage area with a sliding door for access from the habitation. The dog's bed goes in the storage by the door and she sleeps happily in that.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our Chausson has a front 'euro-lounge' and the dog usually sleeps/lives under the table on a bean bag. He is also allowed to use the off-side small sofa when there are no guests.

We have noticed, however, when its hot he prefers to stretch out on the bare vinyl floor.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Lively border collie, travels sedately in harness clicked into safety belt buckle in dinette, sleeps soundly either on the floor, on our feet, whichever she fancies at the time.

Never any trouble, wouldn't dream of going away without her. The safety harness obviates the need for a cage, and we're lucky in that our older motorhome has darker upholstery in easy-to-clean Dralon so, other than a quick towelling down of her feet after a muddy walk/play on the beach, she's fine to sit or sleep anywhere.

If I were choosing a new motorhome, I'd go for one that either doesn't have light-coloured innards or has wipe-clean leather. If I needed a garage, I'd find one with access from the interior as others have suggested. If a felt a dog cage was needed, then obviously the layout would need to provide space for it.

Dogs absolutely love motorhoming, and it's great fun for us too - at least makes sure I get my daily walk. Hope you find something that's perfect for you and Buster.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

having just purchased a red & white setter pup and looking for a new motorhome very interested in this thread , mind you we have other restrictions present van only 18ft so the area it takes up nicely, means with a 21/23 ft van no access to cab doors and no access to a door on the left next to fence so looks as though we're stuck with a LHD just as a start,


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have managed until now with a hymer Starline b640 we carried a collapsible cage because he loves water, swimming is great, muddy puddles not so!!!!
also had a problem with his size and the fact he seriously guards the van.
gentle as a lamb once introduced, a problem really as he loves attention,and not every one loves big dogs!!!
Its a matter of balance
Any van will do,some just makes things easier :lol: 
Wouldn't be without him, keeps us safe and sane
Aldra


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

After quite a few restless trips experimenting with the various dog beds/mats and a collapsable cage, Bert - my english bully made it quite clear that the only way he was going to sleep was on a single duvet on the lounge seats .....stubborn little begger - i now sleep in the cage 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My two sossies travel in the bathroom on a big cushion and sleep on same cushion in cab area. Their water bowl sits in shower tray so any slopping goes dpwn plughole. Mine hated a crate and it scratched everything was a pain to store at night too.

Greenie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dog friendly?..... you obviously cannot go wrong with a Burstner 747.

Why?....you ask.

After our last trip away, we got home and got the dogs indoors. Within 5 minutes they were at the front door, so we let them out just out of curiosity and they went to the van. We opened the hab door and they jumped in, lay down and were there until it was bedtime (for us). We had to shout them in and they eventually complied.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Charlie dog has just completed his first year long trip in the van and loved it. 

He caused a great deal of comment in many countries, particularly in eastern Europe, by his habit of travelling on the single rear passenger seat and looking out of the window. For some reason all border guards feel compelled to tap this window and were very surprised by the response from what looked like a cute and amusing dog.

He likes to sleep in small dens, so under the table or in the cavity under the bed were his favoured spots. Unfortunately we couldn't reach him under the bed and the old boy is pretty deaf so couldn't hear us shout at him in the middle of the night as we tried to get him to stop snoring beneath us!

Lesley


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

We have a through garage and have fitted internal wire doors at one side and into Hab area to let the air circulate. Also a nearside sliding window for light and air. Fiamma turbo jet to force air around when necessary.

We carry three deerhounds and an Irish wolfhound.

Let them sleep in the habitation but young deerhound decided the bed was for her!!!! Since then nighttimes are in the garage.... for the dogs!

Once we have been away a few times we'll see how things work out.

No reason why humans and dogs can't have a good time together.

These are proper dogs of course, not your nippy ankle biting things or furry accessories.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Arrachogaidh said:


> We have a through garage and have fitted internal wire doors at one side and into Hab area to let the air circulate. Also a nearside sliding window for light and air. Fiamma turbo jet to force air around when necessary.
> 
> We carry three deerhounds and an Irish wolfhound.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thought we were bad enough with two sight hounds.
Gary :wink:


----------

